

A useful flex regex tool - marketer
http://gskinner.com/RegExr/

======
gtani
here's some more

<http://www.fileformat.info/tool/regex.htm>

<http://www.rexv.org/>

<http://www.txt2re.com/> (this one's particularly good for your next acid
session)

<http://brosinski.com/regex/> for eclipse

<http://www.weitz.de/regex-coach/>

<http://regex.larsolavtorvik.com/>

<http://www.regexbuddy.com/>

(this one costs a few $)

<http://www.regextester.com/>

(... and the one in activestate Komodo. i don't use any o these, i have my
Friedl book and i try to understand the edge and cornder cases, build a test
suite)

